# The Vape Guy's Kiwichi



## BumbleBee (7/12/16)

When summer kicked in it kicked in hard, and being in a sub-tropical climate with temperatures hitting the 40's and humidity in the 90's we had to make a plan. So we set out to create a juice to combat the heat. The idea struck on a hot summer night with the temperature sitting at 30c at midnight, we had to make *Kiwichi
*
*

*​
We wanted something instantly refreshing, and something that stayed refreshing hit after hit, all day long. The little agricultural town of Tzaneen is one of the biggest Litchi growing areas in the country, so naturally we chose this succulent juicy fruit as our staring point. We paired it with another delicious tropical fruit, the Kiwi, for it's uniquely sweet irresistible zing. Once we had the perfect balance we chilled it with just a splash of menthol, just enough to cool it down but not enough to distract you from the delicious juicy blend of the fruits. This mix will cool all day long without tiring out your senses.

What we also discovered is that this juice not only takes the edge off these blisteringly hot summer days, but also offers comfort and a sense of bliss on the rainy days. This is a true all-day-everyday vape, even for those who aren't particularly fond of fruit vapes.



​We decided to put this juice under the _Bumblebee's Flavour Fluid_ label as this is a unique blend with a focus on flavour and easy going vaping experience. This range is mixed at a 60/40 VG/PG ratio and is available in 0, 3, 6 and 12mg strengths. We're sure you will love this juice as much as we do 

Kiwichi is available here at www.vapeguy.co.za​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

That just sounds incredible @BumbleBee 

Am so keen to get stuck in to the Litchis from Tzaneen!

Great intro to the juice. Well written. Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/16)

I have a bottle of Buzz Juice on the list to test real soon! Enjoyed the taster I got at the Meet...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (8/12/16)

Kiwichi sounds right up my street @BumbleBee ! Nice job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (8/12/16)

I simply have to try this one, sounds like it's right up my alley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava (10/1/17)

My bottle almost done, any plans on offering larger bottles?


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/17)

Flava said:


> My bottle almost done, any plans on offering larger bottles?


I'm glad you're enjoying it, Kiwichi is pretty much my ADV and for me that's pretty weird as I've never had an ADV 

Yes, we will be offering a few of our juices in larger bottle sizes. We'll be rolling them out within a month or two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper (4/1/18)

Honestly - today is the happiest vaping day I've had in a long while... I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!
I have pretty much vaped XXX exclusively for the past 2 years. Believe me - I have tried almost every single fruity menthol that has been released locally since then - most have been definite once-offs, some have been okay, but absolutely nothing has come close to XXX. And it's been frustrating and expensive.
Until this morning though, when I cracked open a bottle of @BumbleBee's Kiwichi - and... just wow! It has all the lichi goodness that XXX has (more, in fact), with the addition of Kiwi fruit (nothing wrong here), and the same menthol coolness I can't do without!
@BumbleBee you've cracked it with this one! I'm very surprised it hasn't been more widely hailed. @Rob Fisher - you definitely need to try this again as I've totally shared your nothing-compares-to-XXX pain, trust me.
I'll be ordering a few 100ml bottles of this very soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Honestly - today is the happiest vaping day I've had in a long while... I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!
> I have pretty much vaped XXX exclusively for the past 2 years. Believe me - I have tried almost every single fruity menthol that has been released locally since then - most have been definite once-offs, some have been okay, but absolutely nothing has come close to XXX. And it's been frustrating and expensive.
> Until this morning though, when I cracked open a bottle of @BumbleBee's Kiwichi - and... just wow! It has all the lichi goodness that XXX has (more, in fact), with the addition of Kiwi fruit (nothing wrong here), and the same menthol coolness I can't do without!
> @BumbleBee you've cracked it with this one! I'm very surprised it hasn't been more widely hailed. @Rob Fisher - you definitely need to try this again as I've totally shared your nothing-compares-to-XXX pain, trust me.
> I'll be ordering a few 100ml bottles of this very soon!


You’ve made me so sad that I didn’t add a bottle into my last order...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (4/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> You’ve made me so sad that I didn’t add a bottle into my last order...


There's always next week's order 
Do yourself a flavour favour and get it!

@BumbleBee Why no 100ml stock? Please tell me it's coming soon - I'm thirsty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> There's always next week's order
> Do yourself a flavour favour and get it!
> 
> @BumbleBee Why no 100ml stock? Please tell me it's coming soon - I'm thirsty


And the next order and the next order...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Honestly - today is the happiest vaping day I've had in a long while... I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!
> I have pretty much vaped XXX exclusively for the past 2 years. Believe me - I have tried almost every single fruity menthol that has been released locally since then - most have been definite once-offs, some have been okay, but absolutely nothing has come close to XXX. And it's been frustrating and expensive.
> Until this morning though, when I cracked open a bottle of @BumbleBee's Kiwichi - and... just wow! It has all the lichi goodness that XXX has (more, in fact), with the addition of Kiwi fruit (nothing wrong here), and the same menthol coolness I can't do without!
> @BumbleBee you've cracked it with this one! I'm very surprised it hasn't been more widely hailed. @Rob Fisher - you definitely need to try this again as I've totally shared your nothing-compares-to-XXX pain, trust me.
> I'll be ordering a few 100ml bottles of this very soon!



I'll add a bottle to my next order @Darth Vaper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (4/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll add a bottle to my next order @Darth Vaper!


You won't be sorry!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> There's always next week's order
> Do yourself a flavour favour and get it!
> 
> @BumbleBee Why no 100ml stock? Please tell me it's coming soon - I'm thirsty


Let me know how many you'd like, and in what strength, I'll hook you up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Let me know how many you'd like, and in what strength, I'll hook you up


I’ll do a 30ml next time and check it out and if it’s as good as @Darth Vaper says I’ll be in for a few 100ml bottles for sure!!

Could you do a 1.5mg @BumbleBee or is that luck pushing deluxe?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ll do a 30ml next time and check it out and if it’s as good as @Darth Vaper says I’ll be in for a few 100ml bottles for sure!!
> 
> Could you do a 1.5mg @BumbleBee or is that luck pushing deluxe?


Can do

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Can do


You’re on!!!!

Next order will be soon after I pay for luxuries like food and water!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> You’re on!!!!
> 
> Next order will be soon after I pay for luxuries like food and water!!!


No worries, just give me a couple days heads-up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> No worries, just give me a couple days heads-up


For sure. I’m in need of a new daily menthol awesomeness.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> For sure. I’m in need of a new daily menthol awesomeness.


If you're after a hardcore menthol then you need to give Ice Queen a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> If you're after a hardcore menthol then you need to give Ice Queen a try


I like the sound of that!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/1/18)

So - What a Match:-
• Extra-Ordinary Mod - Aegis 100W
• Won on Competition @Thisam
• Tagging @Vaporeon13 
• Brilliant RTA - Single Coil Zeus RTA
• Tagging @BumbleBee - Review
• An Amazing Framed Staple Coil
• Tagging @smilelykumeenit 
• An eLiquid that has struck Gold

Kiwichi - a cool Flavour Extravaganza in your mouth - a Menthol Kiwi Lichee combination that is out of this world.


The Zeus RTA emptied twice in approximately half an hour - That Cool sensation did not fade at all - The Flavour Profile continued to mature after each inhale and what a pleasure to taste true Fruit Flavours coming alive on my tongue - it’s an Amazing Sensation to actually taste Cold Lichee surround your pallet - stimulate your taste buds and coat your mouth with a silky smooth layer of Lichee and as you exhale - the Kiwi Fruit taste lingers on your tongue - demanding another immediate inhale of that Cold Sweet Lichee - I can continue to draw a picture - to let you imagine that you are on a big bar raft - under a shade canopy- floating down the Kovango River in Namibia towards the Okavango River Delta with a Bicardi Rum Coctail and your Kiwichi Vape Setup and and and and ...... @BumbleBee - Thank You - Your Kiwichi is Awesome Awesome Awesome 

Seriously - The Zeus RTA is a Flavour Cloud Machine that has been meticulously engineered and manufactured and driven by a Mod that performed beyond all my expectations - Un-Frikken-Believable.

@Rude Rudi @Silver @Rob Fisher @Andre @Darth Vaper @Hooked @Tanja @Stosta @TheV @BioHAZarD @Vapessa @KZOR @Greyz

*The Build*
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Framed Staple
@smilelykumeenit
Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.5mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : G/Vape Aegis 100W
Ohms : 0.33
Watts : 38 to 48
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : The Vape Guy - Kiwichi
@BumbleBee
eJuice Mix : 60/40
Nicotine : 0mg
Purchased : 22/12/2017
Stored : 2 Weeks
Assembled : 05/01/2018

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

@Max You truly should write flavour descriptions - and get paid for it! I had put 1 bottle of Kiwichi to an order which is being put together at @BumbleBee, but based on your comments I'm going to change that to 2 bottles!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (6/1/18)

Thank You for the compliment @Hooked - it’s truly a pleasure describing life’s treasures as they come along because ultimately - it’s the small things in life that eventually add up to experiencing a good life - they may not all be nice - but when the cool ones come along - it’s then when they are appreciated the most - at this time - this one is Kiwichi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

Super write-up @Max
That is awesome!
So glad you are having a good experience with the gear and the juice!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (7/1/18)

@Max an absolutely Awesome review on your experience with the Mod, Tank, coils and juice. 
I can just close my eyes and imagine your description of it all. You really have a way with your words... 
it makes people look forward to their own experiences! 
Really cool pics aswell. 
Thank you for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (26/1/18)

Happy day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Vapessa (26/1/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Happy day!


@Darth Vaper so cool... 
@BumbleBee 's Kiwichi is Absolutely Frikken Amazing - I love it. I also love his "PINK" Flavour (little pink Musk Sweets)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

